# Covenantal Family Baptism!



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2005)

Just thought I would announce that the rest of our children were Covenant (Family) Baptized today (our oldest had already followed in believer's baptism). I'm trying to get pictures up here but photobucket is not loading them right now.

WHOOHOOO!! I found out that at least one of our elders is paedobaptist, one might be, and the one who baptized the children I believe might be....we had no trouble and though I feared what the congregation thought (as many were from baptistic backgrounds) we found out that it meant alot to them and in some cases either got them to thinking or stated that we encouraged them in an area that they have been afraid of crossing (due to their upbringing).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 24, 2005)

Rejoicing with you, Colleen! God bless you and yours!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2005)

btw, what do you think of my new signature?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 24, 2005)

Amen Colleen!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 24, 2005)

Awesome. May God bless your family richly.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 24, 2005)

Praise God! That is wonderful!


----------



## daveb (Apr 24, 2005)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Augusta (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful Colleen!! Blessings!  I like your signature too. Where is that from?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2005)

Lady Jane (Grey) Dudley...the Nine Day Queen of England...a woman who was very committed to the Reformed Faith as was her cousin King Edward VI (Henry VIII's son) who bequeathed her the throne (as well as it being pushed onto her by the council and her father). She was overrun by Bloody Mary and later beheaded. (She is also the lady I use for my avatar) The letter was the last one she sent to her younger (and reckless) sister, Catherine.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 25, 2005)

Praise the LORD!


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Jun 17, 2005)

That is wonderful, praise God.


----------

